# 66 gto speedometer removal/ install



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know how to pull a speedometer out, is it done from the front or behind? Also i need to replace a bulb on the gas gauge is that done from behind? I hope not because its pretty tight back there. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is best done by removing the entire dash bezel and then gotten to from behind. Not a lot of fun, but not a dirty job. Be sure to photograph or label any wires, etc. that you disconnect so that you can reference later, if you have to. You would be better off if you got ahold of a pontiac manual for your car. Repros are available, on Amazon, I think. Worth every penny. Remember, remove all the screws, and don't force anything. You're working with 43 year old plastic here, and it can break pretty easily.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

when you take out the whole cluster disconnect the fuse block at the firewall. that way all the wires come out with it. if you dont you will be laying on your back trying to plug all your connections and bulbs mostly by feel. :willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you pull the dash it may be helpful to remove the screws from the firewall steering column brace and the steering column bracket that bolts to the dash. I would also recommend protecting the paint on top of the steering column.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Really good point, 05. Dropping the column is pretty much mandatory. No need to remove it, but it needs to drop several inches to wiggle the dash out.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I've done this a couple of times to my '66 in the last 20 years or so. If you need any tips, maybe I can help you out. Your car looks very cool, and also very familiar!:cool
Is that candelite cream with a black cordova top?


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

yes thats right, if it wasnt for that color my gto wouldnt be sitting in my garage today. My mom and dad went to buy a station wagon in april of 66 and this car was sitting on the showroom floor, my mom said i want that gto and if i dont get it , well then lets go home ; so my dad said ok lets get it; and we have had it in the same heated garage ever since new. Its mostly unrestored thanks to a heated garage, now adays i take it out a few times a year and to a few car shows, in the end im glad my mom didnt buy that station wagon.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Obviously a lady with great taste. Yours has the same color combo as mine, candelite cream, black cordova top, black interior. It appears yours also has soft ray glass indicating air conditioning. Mine also has soft ray and air.


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

Yes it has ac , power steering and brakes. I was thinking maybe when they put that color combo together with ac etc...it was more aimed at a "family" gto.


----------

